# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Website Disclaimer/Privacy Policy

## Mpumie2

I would like to add a Privacy Policy/Disclaimer on my still under construction website. Who do I approach regarding this? I tried a lawyer but they can't tell me for sure how much they're going to charge me or give me an estimation. Is there anyway I get it done without going to a lawyer.

----------

